# relief = ανάγλυφο



## nickel (Apr 7, 2008)

Αντιγράφω από την Wikipedia:

Several types of relief are commonly used and defined although in all cases the images must attach to the background.

*Bas-relief* (pronounced "bah"), or *low relief*, with the background compressed for depth; as seen for example in numismatics. Although unusual, bas-relief may show faces and even bodies in natural relief.
*Alto-relievo*, or *high relief*, where the image is highly undercut and rendered almost in the round against its flat background. In alto-relief the figures are usually near natural depth and the background is more detailed and deeper.
*Sunken-relief*, also known as i*ntaglio* or *hollow-relief*, where the image is carved into the stone, creating in effect a negative, in contrast to other types of relief work where the surrounding stone is carved away to leave the image.

Οι ελληνικοί όροι:
*bas-relief, low relief *= πρόστυπο ανάγλυφο, χαμηλό ανάγλυφο
*high relief *= έκτυπο ανάγλυφο
*intaglio, sunken relief, hollow relief* = κοιλανάγλυφο, εγχάρακτο, εσώγλυφο, ιντάγκλιο

Στη σειρά, στις εικόνες:


----------



## stellacadente (Apr 7, 2008)

Πολύ διαφωτιστικό νήμα, Nickel! Όποιος μεταφράζει Ιστορία Τέχνης σίγουρα θα έχει συναντήσει τους όρους. Μια διόρθωση: στην περίπτωση του "intaglio" η ορθή προφορά και μεταγραφή είναι "ιντάλιο". Η λέξη είναι ιταλική και στα ιταλικά τα συμπλέγματα "gl" και "gn" προφέρονται "λι" και "νι".


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2008)

Λάθος (αν και όχι τόσο λάθος, αλλά άλλη συζήτηση αυτή) δύο πηγών μου το «εξελληνισμένο» _ιντάγκλιο_ καθότι _ιντάλιο_ προφέρεται και στα αγγλικά. Ωστόσο, το λεξικό του Παπύρου δίνει «ιντάλιο».

Εγώ δεν χρησιμοποιώ κανέναν από τους δύο όρους, οπότε δεν έχω αναρωτηθεί.


----------



## stathis (Apr 7, 2008)

nickel said:


> *bas-relief, low relief *= πρόστυπο ανάγλυφο


Ευτυχώς που το Π είναι μακριά από το Χ στο πληκτρολόγιο. Αν και φαντάζομαι ότι σε κάποια ανάγλυφα θα ταίριαζε ο προσδιορισμός "πρόστυχο"... :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2008)

Η Πομπηία πάντως είναι γεμάτη από «πρόστοιχα»:


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 26, 2008)

Δεν ξέρω από πού προέρχεται ο όρος "πρόστυπο" και πώς ακριβώς συνδέεται με το bas-relief, αλλά το bas-relief αποδίδεται παραδοσιακά ως "ταπεινό ανάγλυφο". Σε όσα βιβλία Ιστορίας της Τέχνης το έχω πετύχει, έτσι το έχω πετύχει. Πρόστυπο, ποτέ. 

Σύμφωνα με το ΛΝΕΓ, "πρόστυπος" αυτός που εξέχει ελάχιστα από την επιφάνεια πάνω στην οποία έχει δημιουργηθεί και ως αντώνυμο δίνει το "έκτυπος." Έκτυπο ανάγλυφο, πάλι, χρησιμοποιείται.


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Δεν ξέρω από πού προέρχεται ο όρος "πρόστυπο" και πώς ακριβώς συνδέεται με το bas-relief, αλλά το bas-relief αποδίδεται παραδοσιακά ως "ταπεινό ανάγλυφο". Σε όσα βιβλία Ιστορίας της Τέχνης το έχω πετύχει, έτσι το έχω πετύχει. Πρόστυπο, ποτέ.


Ομολογώ ότι δεν έχω κάνει αντίστοιχη έρευνα, αλλά τουλάχιστον στο διαδίκτυο η χρήση του _πρόστυπου_ είναι αρκετή ώστε να πείθει ότι είναι δόκιμο. Έχει και δύο πρόσθετα πλεονεκτήματα: κάνει καλή παρέα με το _έκτυπο_ (λέει, π.χ., στο LSJ: «executed in low relief, opp. έκτυπος (in high relief), Callix. 2, Plin. _ΗΝ_35.152») και δεν μπερδεύει τον αναγνώστη με την επικρατούσα σημασία του _ταπεινός_.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 26, 2008)

Ας διαλέξει ο καθένας ό,τι θέλει. Είναι ελάχιστα τα ευρήματα στο διαδίκτυο για το "πρόστυπο". 

Το "ταπεινό ανάγλυφο" είναι καθιερωμένος όρος. Ζήτημα σύγχυσης κατ' εμέ δεν τίθεται, άλλωστε είναι καλό να μην συρρικνώνουμε τις σημασίες των λέξεων, αλλά να κοιτάζουμε να μαθαίνουμε.

Και μιλώντας για ταπεινά ανάγλυφα, μου ήρθε στο νου ο στίχος του Σεφέρη: "Φέραμε πίσω αυτά τ' ανάγλυφα μιας τέχνης ταπεινής."

Ωραίο, ε;

Μη μου πειράζετε τ' ανάγλυφα...


----------



## Lina (Jun 26, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Και μιλώντας για ταπεινά ανάγλυφα, μου ήρθε στο νου ο στίχος του Σεφέρη: "Φέραμε πίσω αυτά τ' ανάγλυφα μιας τέχνης ταπεινής."



Και μένα μου ήρθε στο νου ο Καρυωτάκης που κοιτάζει τους γύψους στο ταβάνι:

(Ταπεινή τέχνη χωρίς ύφος,
πόσο αργά δέχομαι το δίδαγμά σου!).
Όνειρο ανάγλυφο, θα 'ρθω κοντά σου
κατακορύφως.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 26, 2008)

Εμ, γι' αυτό λέω εγώ μη μου τ' ανάγλυφα τάραττε...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 26, 2008)

Α ρε, αθάνατο Πρωίας... :)
*πρόστυπος*, -ος, -ον [εκ του † προστυπώ]· επί αναγλύφων, ο έχων τας επ' αυτού μορφάς ελαφρώς εξεχούσας της επιφανείας αυτού (κατ' αντιδιαστ. προς τον έκτυπον).


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 26, 2008)

Μα Ζαζ, κανείς δεν αμφισβήτησε τη σημασία. Και το ΛΝΕΓ (όπως λέω παραπάνω) το ίδιο λέει, απλά αυτό που είπα είναι ότι δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι διαδεδομένη η χρήση της. Αυτό


----------



## Palavra (Jun 26, 2008)

Ταπεινό ανάγλυφο προς πρόστυπο ανάγλυφο: 0-1 (Το δεύτερο και από το www.culture.gr)


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 26, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Ταπεινό ανάγλυφο προς πρόστυπο ανάγλυφο: 0-1 (Το δεύτερο και από το www.culture.gr)



Τώρα, μην αρχίσουμε να μετράμε κουκιά. Βγάλε απ' αυτά τα sites στα οποία έχει γίνει αυτή η συζήτηση και τ' αποτελέσματα μειώνονται σημαντικά. Και οι αναφορές στο "ταπεινό ανάγλυφο" από το Μουσείο Κυκλαδικής Τέχνης είναι.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 26, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Μα Ζαζ, κανείς δεν αμφισβήτησε τη σημασία. Και το ΛΝΕΓ (όπως λέω παραπάνω) το ίδιο λέει, απλά αυτό που είπα είναι ότι *δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι διαδεδομένη η χρήση της*. Αυτό



Προσωπικά, δεν έχω άποψη σχετικά με τη χρήση, ούτε επιμένω οπωσδήποτε στο ένα ή το άλλο. Απλώς βασίστηκα στο παραπάνω και είπα να κάνω μια ποσοτική έρευνα :)


----------



## Elsa (Jun 26, 2008)

Σαν να μην έφταναν τα παραπάνω, υπάρχει και το *ημίγλυφο* εδώ:




και εδώ:


----------



## Zazula (Jun 26, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Μα Ζαζ, κανείς δεν αμφισβήτησε τη σημασία. Και το ΛΝΕΓ (όπως λέω παραπάνω) το ίδιο λέει, απλά αυτό που είπα είναι ότι δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι διαδεδομένη η χρήση της. Αυτό


Ambrose, το ΛΝΕΓ δεν αναφέρει έτυμον κι εσύ είχες σχολιάσει: «Δεν ξέρω από πού προέρχεται ο όρος "πρόστυπο" και πώς ακριβώς συνδέεται με το bas-relief» — οπότε βλέπουμε ότι προέρχεται από την (αρχαΐζουσα ή σπάνια — αυτό σημαίνει το †) λέξη "προστυπώ". Επίσης, αναφορικά με το «να κοιτάζουμε να μαθαίνουμε» που είπες, εγώ πάντως έμαθα πάρα πολλά σε τούτο το νήμα (δεν έχω καμία σχέση με _ανάγλυφα_, ούτε σκοπεύω ν' αποκτήσω — με _ανάγλειφα_ όμως, σίγουρα!)


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 26, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Προσωπικά, δεν έχω άποψη σχετικά με τη χρήση, ούτε επιμένω οπωσδήποτε στο ένα ή το άλλο. Απλώς βασίστηκα στο παραπάνω και είπα να κάνω μια ποσοτική έρευνα :)



ΟΚ, no problemo. Έτσι έχουμε και περισσότερες επιλογές στο τι θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε, όταν κι αν το συναντήσουμε. 

Όπως και νά' χει, το ίδιο πράγμα είναι


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 26, 2008)

Zazula said:


> οπότε βλέπουμε ότι προέρχεται από την (αρχαΐζουσα ή σπάνια — αυτό σημαίνει το †) λέξη "προστυπώ".



Έμαθα κάτι 

Κι εγώ έχω μάθει πολλά και όχι μόνο σ' αυτό το νήμα και μαθαίνω κάθε μέρα (και μάλιστα από εκεί που δεν το περιμένω). 

Αλλά, στην αρχική μου θέση για τα "ταπεινά ανάγλυφα" και τα "πρόστυπα ανάγλυφα", εμμένω.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 26, 2008)

Zazula said:


> [...] _ανάγλειφα_ όμως, σίγουρα!)



Που προέρχονται από το πασίγνωστο «ανα-γλείφω»;


----------



## Elsa (Jun 26, 2008)

Αν είναι να το ρίξουμε έξω, υπάρχει και η παραλία Γλύφας:


----------



## Palavra (Jun 26, 2008)

Γλύφας ή Γλείφας; Όχι τίποτ' άλλο, αλλά πρέπει να παρέχουμε ακριβείς πληροφορίες γιατί μετά πώς θα ξέρει πού θα διεξαγάγει την έρευνά του ο thong chief inspector;


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 26, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Γλύφας ή Γλείφας; Όχι τίποτ' άλλο, αλλά πρέπει να παρέχουμε ακριβείς πληροφορίες γιατί μετά πώς θα ξέρει πού θα διεξαγάγει την έρευνά του ο thong chief inspector;



Γλύφας vs γλείφας


----------



## Palavra (Jun 26, 2008)

Αμβρόσιε, εννοείται ότι κάνω πλάκα! Έπρεπε να είχα προσθέσει κι άλλα χαμογελάκια στο παραπάνω μήνυμα, έπρεπε να είχα προσθέσει κι άλλα χαμογελάκια στο παραπάνω μήνυμα, έπρεπε να είχα προσθέσει κι άλλα χαμογελάκια στο παραπάνω μήνυμα...


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 26, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Αμβρόσιε, εννοείται ότι κάνω πλάκα! Έπρεπε να είχα προσθέσει κι άλλα χαμογελάκια στο παραπάνω μήνυμα, έπρεπε να είχα προσθέσει κι άλλα χαμογελάκια στο παραπάνω μήνυμα, έπρεπε να είχα προσθέσει κι άλλα χαμογελάκια στο παραπάνω μήνυμα...



Κι εγώ πλάκα κάνω κορίτσι μου! (το συνεχίζω...)


----------



## Gutbucket (Jun 27, 2008)

Στη Λεξιλογία σήμερα μάθαμε ότι τα γλυφτά τ' αγαπούν οι ποιηταί, τόσο τα ρηχά όσο και τα βαθιά. Επίσης και οι Πομπαίοι και ο συμπατριώτης τους ο Ιτάλιο.


----------



## Zazula (May 7, 2009)

Και για την περαιτέρω πληρότητα του παρόντος νήματος, από τον Γεωργακά (με μπλε όσα πρωτοεμφανίζονται):
*bas-relief, low relief *= πρόστυπο ανάγλυφο, αβαθές ανάγλυφο, χαμηλό ανάγλυφο
*raised relief *= έκτυπο ανάγλυφο
*flat relief* = επιπεδόγλυφο


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 23, 2011)

Ας υπάρχει και το *metal relief* για το μεταλλόγλυφο, καθώς και το *stone relief* για το λιθανάγλυφο.

(Δεν είναι επειδή ό,τι θυμάμαι χαίρομαι, απλά τώρα βρήκα το νήμα...)

Έντιτ: Αν υπάρχει κάποια καλή ιδέα για το πως μπορεί να μεταφραστεί το ερμογλυφείο, οπωσδήποτε θα είναι καλοδεχούμενη.


----------



## pidyo (Aug 27, 2011)

nickel said:


> Οι ελληνικοί όροι:
> *bas-relief, low relief *= πρόστυπο ανάγλυφο, χαμηλό ανάγλυφο
> *high relief *= έκτυπο ανάγλυφο
> *intaglio, sunken relief, hollow relief* = κοιλανάγλυφο, εγχάρακτο, εσώγλυφο, ιντάγκλιο


 


Zazula said:


> Και για την περαιτέρω πληρότητα του παρόντος νήματος, από τον Γεωργακά (με μπλε όσα πρωτοεμφανίζονται):
> *bas-relief, low relief *= πρόστυπο ανάγλυφο, αβαθές ανάγλυφο, χαμηλό ανάγλυφο
> *raised relief *= έκτυπο ανάγλυφο
> *flat relief* = επιπεδόγλυφο


 
Το πρόστυπο και το χαμηλό θαρρώ πως είναι σαφώς συχνότερα στην ειδική βιβλιογραφία από το ταπεινό (που επίσης απαντά σχετικά συχνά) και οπωσδήποτε από το αβαθές.

Από τα κοιλανάγλυφο, εγχάρακτο, εσώγλυφο, ιντάλιο, επιπεδόγλυφο, εγώ το δεύτερο κυρίως θα χρησιμοποιούσα. Το πρώτο δεν το είχα καν ξαναδεί.


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Το νήμα έχει ήδη αναδείξει κάποια από τα προβλήματα αυτής της ορολογίας. Με αφορμή συζήτηση σε άλλο φόρουμ, διαπίστωσα άλλο ένα πρόβλημα, αυτή τη φορά στη σημασία του _*εκμαγείου*_. Στο ΛΝΕΓ υπάρχει μία μόνο σημασία:

*εκμαγείο *(το) το κοίλο αποτύπωμα, μέσα στο οποίο στερεοποιείται και μορφοποιείται παχύρρευστο υλικό (κερί, γύψος, πηλός κ.λπ.) ΣΥΝ. καλούπι, μήτρα.

Στο ΛΚΝ βλέπουμε ότι το εκμαγείο δεν είναι μόνο το αρνητικό ομοίωμα αλλά (καταχρηστικά ίσως, αλλά καθιερωμένο από τη χρήση) και το θετικό εκμαγείο, το «έκμαγμα»:

*εκμαγείο* το : 1.το αρνητικό αποτύπωμα της μορφής στερεού σώματος επάνω σε ειδικό εύπλαστο υλικό, το οποίο παράγεται κυρίως για την κατασκευή πιστών ομοιωμάτων της· (πρβ. μήτρα, καλούπι): _Γύψινο / κέρινο ~. Αρνητικό ~_ (όταν είναι αναγκαία η διάκριση από την επόμενη σημασία). 2. (συχνότερα) πιστό ομοίωμα στερεού σώματος το οποίο έχει κατασκευαστεί με την έγχυση πολτώδους ύλης (που κατόπιν στερεοποιείται) στην κοιλότητα ενός άλλου αρνητικού ομοιώματός του: _Μουσείο εκμαγείων. Γύψινα εκμαγεία γλυπτών αρχαϊκής τέχνης. Θετικό ~_ (όταν είναι αναγκαία η διάκριση από την προηγούμενη σημασία). 3. εύπλαστη μάζα επάνω στην οποία μπορεί να αποτυπωθεί μια μορφή: _Ο Πλάτωνας παρομοίαζε την ψυχή με κέρινο ~ επάνω στο οποίο χαράζονται οι εντυπώσεις._
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=εκμαγείο&sin=all

Έτσι και στα αγγλικά, το *cast* έχει και τις δύο σημασίες (mould και object made in a mould):
http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/cast

— An object made by shaping molten metal or similar material in a mould: 
_Previously, like Rodin and his followers, Brancusi had modelled his sculptures in clay or plaster and then made bronze casts.
Sonja Landweer is exhibiting a series of bronze casts taken from ceramic moulds.
They're everywhere; his signature, their presence captured in Snowdon's great 1988 photograph and in those ubiquitous casts in plaster and bronze._

— (also plaster cast) A mould used to make an object by casting
_The models began life sculpted in clay, before a plaster cast was used to mould the final version in glass fibre, with the knight and the totem pole finished to look like bronze, the helmet in iron.
When Elgin first went to Athens, his intention was simply to make a plaster cast of the sculptures.
It is such a gratifying and easy task to chat about life and times using literary works as a basis, just as it is more gratifying and easier to copy from a plaster cast than to draw a living body._


----------



## CoastalFog (Oct 21, 2014)

> Έντιτ: Αν υπάρχει κάποια καλή ιδέα για το πως μπορεί να μεταφραστεί το ερμογλυφείο, οπωσδήποτε θα είναι καλοδεχούμενη.



"Sculptor's workshop" for one


----------

